# Anti-anxiety Strains



## splifman (Jan 6, 2008)

I wanted to get a list together of all the strains that are known to help with anxiety disorders. My goal in growing is to produce bud that takes away stress and anxiety, but doesn't put me to sleep or turn me into a vegetable at the same time. Please post if you know of any strains that fit these requirements...


----------



## heavenlysmoke (Jan 6, 2008)

mandala white satin is very good for anxiety and depression plus it has no nervous side affects like racing heart etc,,,,,,,,,go on cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk and read about it,its good stuff,,,a descent yielder too.


----------



## splifman (Jan 7, 2008)

heavenlysmoke said:


> mandala white satin is very good for anxiety and depression plus it has no nervous side affects like racing heart etc,,,,,,,,,go on cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk and read about it,its good stuff,,,a descent yielder too.


I have looked at a lot of Mandala strains on their website. THe strains satori, sadhu, and mandalla #1 all say that they are good for anxiety and depression and that they don't cause those nervous side effects. I figured I should just grow a few of them and find out which ones work the best.


----------



## heavenlysmoke (Jan 7, 2008)

cool,good luck bruv!


----------



## stemseed (Jan 7, 2008)

you'll have some differing opinions on this.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Jan 7, 2008)

^^ like he said.

My father has really bad anxiety and depression.. I strain that I have personally smoked and given my father that seemed to work really well for him (he went from eating several nerve pills 3-5 a day to 0-1 a day after smoking this in place of them. Not many seedbanks carry it as I've been finding out. The strain is called Strawberry Cough

I too have heard the mandala is good for anxiety but have not personally experienced.


----------



## splifman (Jan 7, 2008)

DocGreenThumb said:


> ^^ like he said.
> 
> My father has really bad anxiety and depression.. I strain that I have personally smoked and given my father that seemed to work really well for him (he went from eating several nerve pills 3-5 a day to 0-1 a day after smoking this in place of them. Not many seedbanks carry it as I've been finding out. The strain is called Strawberry Cough
> 
> I too have heard the mandala is good for anxiety but have not personally experienced.


Stawberry Cough!! I have been considering that strain for a few weeks now. It says that it was bred for anxiety issues, which was what caught my attention. Glad to hear that it is doing its job. Might have to give that one a shot. The seeds aren't too pricey...


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm smoking master cush right now and there's no racing heart or anxiety that I get with it.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Jan 7, 2008)

Yea strawberry cough is great for anxiety or people that get nervous after smoking. GL on whichever strain that you get. Keep us posted


----------



## onthecake (Jan 7, 2008)

dr chronic sells it. but its a bit pricey. its listed under dutch passion.

I am already growing white satin. Might have to pick some of this up to and create a nice "anxiety/depression mix"


----------



## splifman (Jan 8, 2008)

I have seen it priced aroudn $60 - $70. I don't mind picking up one strain around that price because the great prices that mandala has makes up for it. I am really interested to hear feedback on all these Mandala strains. It makes me a little suspicious though because they say the same thing about so many of their strains with regard to medical applications etc...


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 8, 2008)

Romulan(Which I will be ordering shortly) is supposedly the #1 anti-anxiety strain. Kush and WW are also good.


----------



## splifman (Jan 8, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Romulan(Which I will be ordering shortly) is supposedly the #1 anti-anxiety strain. Kush and WW are also good.


I had never heard of that one. Thanks for the heads up. I tried checking it out, but couldn't find a lot of info about it. What is the high like? Being an indica, is it gonna have that heavy hitting couch lock and all???


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 8, 2008)

HomeGrown420 - powered by vBulletin 
This is all I could find...It sounds pretty shitty in here. I think I'll go with one of the kushes instead.


----------



## splifman (Jan 8, 2008)

what kind of Kush are you thinking of?


----------



## stemseed (Jan 8, 2008)

splifman said:


> It makes me a little suspicious though because they say the same thing about so many of their strains with regard to medical applications etc...


That's what I'm having trouble with as well.


----------



## bambam13579 (Jan 8, 2008)

hey lads will be keeping my eye on this thread as i could do with some of 1 of these strains


----------



## splifman (Jan 10, 2008)

There has gotta be more strains out there for this type of use........


----------



## stemseed (Jan 10, 2008)

I can recommend several that most people like.... I'm growing out master kush in a bit, it's a smooth smoke with maybe 60 indica and 40 sativa... i find it very nice, while still having top quality.


----------



## splifman (Jan 10, 2008)

How is it when you are coming down? Does it put you to sleep? I am assuming the high is pretty balanced in both head and body... When you have a body stone, there is always that risk that it will make you sleepy...


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 10, 2008)

splifman said:


> what kind of Kush are you thinking of?


Man, there's a lot of good ones...Bubba and OG Kush are the bomb, but it's immpossible to find seeds of them, they're mostly a clone-only strain. I heard Masterkush is good, never tried it. There's a shit load of kush hybrids out there too that may be better. Or you could go with the original hindu kush, where all the other kushe hybrids came from. It gives u a nice relaxed feeling. It's 100% indica but it's not too potent where it'll make u pass out.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 10, 2008)

I found what I'm ordering last nite when looking for strains...I don't know how it does on anxiety but this is one of the best strains out there and for only 68 bucks. Everywhere else they're 100+ ............Sweet tooth


----------



## splifman (Jan 10, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> I found what I'm ordering last nite when looking for strains...I don't know how it does on anxiety but this is one of the best strains out there and for only 68 bucks. Everywhere else they're 100+ ............Sweet tooth


That looks scrumptious... Based on the crosses it seems like it has more indica, but the flower time is longer and it has a head high... interesting... Do I see a grow journal in the near future?


----------



## stemseed (Jan 10, 2008)

Sweet tooth is loved by many growers...mmm, might have to pick up some of these seeds.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 10, 2008)

splifman said:


> That looks scrumptious... Based on the crosses it seems like it has more indica, but the flower time is longer and it has a head high... interesting... Do I see a grow journal in the near future?


For sure man...Maybe not till it's done, cuz I'm lazy lol...That's what I'm doing now. I got some WW and 1 BB a month away from finishing. I'll start a thread w/ pics after I harvest.


----------



## splifman (Jan 10, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> For sure man...Maybe not till it's done, cuz I'm lazy lol...That's what I'm doing now. I got some WW and 1 BB a month away from finishing. I'll start a thread w/ pics after I harvest.


Sounds good, I'd wanna see that... I might do the same thing for some LA confidential that I recently started... I happen to be growing some BB right now as well. They are about to start their 8th week of flower... almost time......


----------



## thelegend8888 (Jun 6, 2010)

do they do these strains in amsterdam?


----------



## Brick Top (Jun 6, 2010)

splifman said:


> Stawberry Cough!! I have been considering that strain for a few weeks now. It says that it was bred for anxiety issues, which was what caught my attention. Glad to hear that it is doing its job. Might have to give that one a shot. The seeds aren't too pricey...


*Strawberry Cough*



*Location:* indoor; 
*Type:* mostly sativa; 
*Flowering:* ~63 days; 

Normal or female seeds.
*Known Phenotypes:* » new 



A very productive plant of high value as a medicinal herb. Bred for its euphoric, anti-anxiety high, this mostly sativa (approx. 75% Sativa 25% Indica) produces a comfortable and enjoyable, yet powerful, experience. The plants have long branches, making this beauty a great plant for "sea of green" gardens. It`s a very consistent Purple variety. The quality is in the experience, not so much in the yield, which is average.

flowering period: 9 weeks
harvest time outdoor: 3rd - 4th week of Oct.




http://en.seedfinder.eu/seedlist/strain-editor.php?S=Dutch_Passion_-_Strawberry_Cough&GO=Desc&DescLng=en
*Medical Properties:* ...here you will find info about effects and dosages for this strain.


*Strawberry Cough (Dutch Passion) affects / helps...*



 *in average doses...*

...low at / against Pain.
...low at / against Psychiatric Symptoms.

 *Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree*



*Strawberry Cough* »»» Mostly Sativa
Mostly Sativa

Another that is fairly similar is Western Winds by Sagarmatha.

*Sagarmatha Seeds - Western Winds*



*Location:* indoor, outdoor; 
*Type:* mostly sativa; 

*Flowering:* ~73 days; No feminized seeds.
*Known Phenotypes:* » new 



Cannabis-seed for indoor and outdoor cultivation.
3. place Winner at Cannabis Cup 1999

An almost pure Sativa with a soaring, cerebral high. Also a Cannabis Cup award winner with the Haze taste and high. Western Winds has been used in several breeding combination's for Sagarmatha, creating many champion varieties. A favorite amongst Rastas who wish to have a high energy buzz. *Fantastic for conversation or romance with its relaxing and invigorating qualities*. She has a unique Oriental aroma and spiritual atmosphere. Whether smoked in the morning or evening, the experience is always rewarding and pleasurable. Much of the staff at Sagarmatha states that Western Winds is their nug of choice.

So put Western Winds in your sail and ride the high tide.

* Type: mostly Sativa
* Vegetate until: 4 - 7 internodes
* Flowering time: 70 - 75 days
* Average height: 1.2 - 1.5 meters
* Yield: 300 - 350 grams / m² (dried, indoor)
* High: soaring, cerebral
* Taste: very sweet



*Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree*



*Western Winds* »»» Mostly Sativa
Mostly Sativa


----------



## clasonde (Jun 6, 2010)

ive grown out mandala's ganesh and that was perfect for my social anxiety/bi-polar 1. perfect blissful high that melted anxiety and made me and my fiance smile a ton. I also highly recommend Satori, amazing and very potent sativa.


----------



## ghettofabulous (Jun 6, 2010)

Are there any strains that are primarily indica in this category? I'm looking for something 80/20 indica for a PC grow. Fat and bushy is my style. I've been known to have some anxiety on potent sativas, and they just don't fit my growing cause.

Great thread topic, never really gave it much thought before.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 6, 2010)

Barneys farm LSD
Barneys farm blue cheese
Green crack
Grand daddy purple

http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/tag/anti-anxiety/


----------



## lem0n (Jun 7, 2010)

lambsbread just ask bob


----------



## dabbish (May 27, 2011)

it's great that you look into ways to control your anxiety, but I'd say you should also look into why you're having anxiety problems to begin with. Find the actual cause. 

In these days Candida is extremely common (a fungus overgrowth). If you have other Candida related symptoms I would get some probiotics, like threelac.


----------



## 9867mike777 (May 28, 2011)

Barney's Farm LSD is a very happy high. So I would call it low anxiety. At least in my case, the plant looked like hell once it started flowering. Burnt leaves turning brown and falling off. But the bud was still great and the plants produced pretty good.


----------



## ibitegirls (May 28, 2011)

Headband and NYC diesel are good ones.

If you don't want the racy heart, try not to burn the weed, use a vaporizer instead


----------

